# 621B transmission mystery



## asctc (Jan 1, 2016)

Our 621B case wheel loader has a transmission problem I could use help figuring out. It blew the transmission fuse and stopped going in to gear, no forward or reverse - replacing the fuse did not help.

Local Case service after 3-days! decided the transmission controller was bad. Now with that replaced it will move but as soon as the bucket goes down to push snow it stops moving again - it won't take any load. Engine is fine. It would go in reverse and now forward and reverse are intermittent. 

No Case service again until Monday and snow on the way! Thanks in advance for ideas, Happy New Year


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have down shift on the loader control? I work on one that that switch had a short in it under the loader control leavers. Good luck


----------



## asctc (Jan 1, 2016)

After adding two quarts of transmission oil it started moving and moved. It plowed fine for a couple of hours then suddenly forward stopped again, in all gears. There are no leaks.

Reverse was still working until putting it in forward again, that caused reverse to stop working but then, after shifting back and forth reverse came back again. So basically I have no forward movement and intermittent reverse.

After parking it I did notice air bubbles moving in the sight glass.

Could sure use some ideas for fixing the, more storms on the way!


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

It has to be getting air in a seal somewhere if you have bubbles.The oil is just 10w-30 isn't? Converter seal?


----------



## asctc (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, oil is 10w-30w and the level is right. Where should I check for air infiltration? Maybe just the breather is bad?


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe you could be lucky and that be it. I have seen one that the converter seal when out on but it leaked out the bell housing the electrical on those can be a huge pain at times just wondering if it's not trying to slip haft way into neutral, pumping oil both ways I will keep digging bad oil?


----------

